# A few pix of Ms. Dora



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a few pix of our little one. She has a sore on her muzzle in most of them. We treates it with regular neosporin and it cleared up in a week or so.[attachment=0:1fmmpkct]100_0045.jpg[/attachment:1fmmpkct][attachment=1:1fmmpkct]100_0044.jpg[/attachment:1fmmpkct][attachment=2:1fmmpkct]100_0043.jpg[/attachment:1fmmpkct]


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

and just a couple more[attachment=0:2r4fzpce]100e0023.jpg[/attachment:2r4fzpce][attachment=1:2r4fzpce]100e0022.jpg[/attachment:2r4fzpce]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is very cute. I love the first picture!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwe! super cute!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

SHES BEAUTIFUL! how old!?

What color should she mature too!?

I want her :shock:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

She is 4 months old...those pix are of her mature color....she is and algerian chocolate according to reaper. and no...you cant have her...lol


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are all of the pix o have of dora so far....i know some are repeats but most are not

http://photobucket.com/doraspix


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the 6th picture and the last picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

uh oh numo she wont let us have her! I guess this means another mysterious HEDGIENAPPING! mwahahah!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes lets add her to our collection!
-Opens chamber-


----------

